# HP not booting after install.



## masmidow (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey,

    I have an HP dv6 2150us Pavillion laptop. I have recently installed everything for FreeBSD and it said "successful". I dedicated my whole hard drive to FreeBSD and now when I restart and boot it stays on the HP splash screen and never proceeds to a bootloader. I chose the "Standard" option for booting during installation. May somebody help me resolve this issue?

Notes: During installation I used a bootable USB memstick. Also, I noticed that there were only documentation packages available for installation, is the normal. In the handbook it showed more packages like a bash editor, etc. Don't know if this info is helpful in diagnosing problem. Thanks!

Mike


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 8, 2011)

Don't know about the first issue, sorry.  Maybe that notebook doesn't like GPT partitions.

The second issue is due to a new installer.  New chapter about it added to the Handbook about it today, in fact: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/bsdinstall.html

The new installer is for installing only.  It doesn't do all of the things sysinstall did, but it does a better job at installation.


----------



## masmidow (Oct 8, 2011)

Here is the main issue: I can't boot at all or get into BIOS. I would retry the installation, but I can't boot from my USB. I remember reading that there is some sort of "Rescue" program. Could this possibly help me?

If I can't get this solved, I will have a useless computer. Thank you for any help that you can offer.

I only hope that I didn't irrevocably corrupt the BIOS.

Mike


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 9, 2011)

Yes, some computers come with restore CDs or DVDs.  HP has had some machines that do nonstandard things with disks, too.

There are several things worth trying.

Turn the machine on while holding down a key, like Escape or F10.  See if it will let you into the BIOS that way.
Turn on the machine and wait.  Maybe there's a timeout happening, and some can take a full minute.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 9, 2011)

This thread about a similar HP notebook might help.


----------



## masmidow (Oct 9, 2011)

Okay, that link said it could be a partitioning issue. So, I will try to repartition the drive on another computer. Thanks.


----------



## mobleyc (Oct 14, 2011)

Well, you can always load from a previously working state and check whether earlier settings might have hindered it from working properly including the boot up.  As for the second issue, there is a very fresh update from them that you have to read and know about.  There are a few other steps you have to accomplish personally for it to work.  I think sysinstall is included in the good mix.


----------

